# protection for plywood shop floor?



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry if I am posting this is in the wrong forum. Didn't really know where it fits.

I am just about to the point in my new workshop of putting down the plywood flooring. Actually it will just be finished one side plywood from the big box store which, I will put over the cdx plywood subfloor.. However, I am unsure about whether to put a protective coating on it or just leave it as is. I am mostly concerned about protecting the sanded plywood from snow or otherwise wet shoes coming in, or the occasional spill. I have read different recommendations online but, the question I have is what product is safe for inside use and what about off gassing or oily vapors, etc. I'm hoping someone on the forums here will have had experience on this that they would share. Thanks in advance to anyone who would offer some info on this.

I just finished texturing the walls, now on to paint then the plywood flooring:


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I would use commercial carpet squares, with a section left plywood for finishing.

When they wear out or get stained, just take up that square and replace. Comfy on the feet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

textured walls wow,elegance! if your concerned about wet conditions id just seal the floor with something like thompsons water seal,that should protect it fine.cw mentions carpet squares which i used to find totally impractical but after talking to a few guys here that have done it they say it works great and it's easy on the feet.something to consider? hey anything is better than the hard concrete i walk on all day.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info on carpet squares. Had not thought of that.

I had to texture the walls to try to hide my crappy taping job : )


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Carpet of any sort may be a dust issue. Even if kept vacuumed, I suspect a lot of fine dust would get stuck in it and kicked up when you walk around and present a possible health risk. Also might create problems when applying finishes to projects. That would be a concern for me and I would look into that.

I would look to finish the plywood as you might a hardwood floor. Maybe not as many coats and attention to detail. I'd also pay some attention to the final finish. You don't want anything too smooth that would get slippery with saw dust on it.

Aside from protecting the floor, it will be easier to clean up spills and sweep up saw dust if it has some sort of finish on it.

I just took a quick look, and Lowes carries a Minwax product called Ultimate Floor Finish that is a water based poly finish. That's the type of thing I would look to use.

Apparently you have outside access and have concerns about tracking in mud and such. Like any room, I'd put an entry mat down for wiping your feet. Then it shouldn't be a big deal. And heck, if after a few years some of it gets ruined, pull it up and throw a new piece of ply down.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks Clin. Some good thoughts for sure. My wife and I were just discussing the dust issue with carpet. Not sure if it would vacuum out enough. Never tried it so don't really know.

I like the poly finish idea. Might look into that more. I built a little porch/step/landing just outside the single door and it will have a mat but also have a mat for just inside. Snow still gets tracked in however, May need a brush type mat.

Anyway, some good thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

A good quality floor paint would do the job and could be recoated as needed. Thompson's water seal is about as good as Psssss on the floor; it doesn't really seal well and provides no wear protection.
If you want to keep the wood look try some varathane floor finish. Water based will have fewer odors and fumes. It seals and wears quite well. Two or three coats suggested.
Final though is a exterior deck sealer. It too comes in water base, seals well, can be colored (clear or opaque) and on the interior it will last for many years…..outside about 2 years.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

My shop has had a coating of light grey water based porch and deck paint. It's not like the oil based stuff we used to use years ago that used to lift and we'd have to scrape it off to refinish it. This stuff sticks and doesn't separate from the floor. I've had mine on for 15 yrs and it's banged up a bit but has held up amazingly well. When I scrap stuff across it it doesn't scratch. It's over a double layer of particle board.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Going on 20 years with 3/4 ply slapped down on floor joists in my shop. Has held up just fine and in an less than ideal situation in my non climate controlled shop (sub zero to above 100).

Whoever built the shop did a really poor job in many aspects. It sits in lower area of the yard, they sloped the runoff towards the shop doors, used 4×4 set on the ground as footers, and initially laid the floor joists directly on the ground (untreated). When we moved in the first summer I ripped what was left of the floor out and used joist hangers to get a some clearance from the soil. I had portions the shop flood during heavy rains every other year or so initially because water flowed under the doors due to how they had sloped everything to drain to the front of the shop. I actually drilled 1/4 inch holes in the floor to get water to drain out of the shop. Re did the drainage and have had no issues in the past 15 years. So not the greatest situation or care was taken.

I have a few areas near the door where the a layer of the ply delaminated (but was soaked multiple times). I ended up just knocking using a hammer and pry bar and peeling those areas out. Other than that still flat and sound. I routinely track snow and some dirt into the shop and just sweep it back out once I get in there. So overall wasn't built right and has had its issues. Pics show damage near door then overall condition of the floor. I am sure if I had water sealed it would be basically as good as new.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

In 1995 I put 3/4" ply over 2×3's laid on their side. 1" foam insulation. Two coats of good floor paint and it was repainted in 2019. My shop is used almost daily and has withstood spills, engine overhauls, minor flooding, lathe gyrations from unbalanced blanks and still is in great condition. I see no need for a subfloor. I do think using construction adhesive is a good idea on the 2×3's. My location is in New England and the shop endures severe temperature swings. The walls are waferboard, painted two coats and are also in perfect condition. My advice is do it and go to work.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

How about some of that inexpensive laminate flooring? Easy to clean up and gives a little cushion.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Horse stall mats are another option. They are durable, provide a nice surface to work on and are designed to deal with frequent "spills".


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Really good comments guys, thank you all. Gives me a lot to think about.

LesB, I'm going to look into the varathane. Seems a good product.

Craftsman, I had thought about porch paint but need to put some better ply down or it would look not too good.

TravisH, thanks for sharing the shop pictures and experiences you have had there. Nice post and nice looking shop. By the looks of things, you are man after my own heart. 
Can't wait until I can start to spread out a few things in this new building. Still quite a bit to do yet between now and then.

Mike, I appreciate your sharing the history on your shop and the advice. I have been putting one foot in front of the other practically every day with the idea in mind to get this project to advance a little every day. All the little steps are starting to look like I might just get there soon.

corelZ125, We have actually looked at a lot of laminate and Vinyl plank. It comes to a little more money than what I have in mind to spend on the floor. Still could be an option though. Dang, if the builder of the building would have just used a little better ply I wouldn't even be looking at a different surface but it is not good stuff on there.

Mr-Pink, cool idea on the mats. I'll have to check them out. Not sure what they look like or what they are made of. All ideas are worth considering though so I will do some searches.

Thanks again all. I very much appreciate the suggestions, comments and advice.
Mike


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have some conveyor belting on two sides of my work bench they're available up to 6' wide and they cut to any length you need. But not cheap unless you can get some discarded one's replaced from coal mines, steel mines or business plants that use conveyor belt system. The one I got new is 1/2" thick, cut to 24" wide in a 30' length roll. Cost me wholesale $230 20 years ago. I cut them to length and put them under two 24×48 work benches to protect the floor from the metal legs. lined my pick-up bed floor with them, and remainder on two sides of a work bench. drop and chisel, knife or metal object on it and you don't have to worry about a damaged floor or tool tip. rest of the shop has the 2' square foam mats in the standing work areas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I second (third?) the suggestion of varathane coating.










Wears great, looks great. And that's on soft pine in my shop; much softer than plywood.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Great picture of your work area Smitty_,

yes, I am thinking the Varathane is a good choice, especially since it looks like plywood will be what I go with.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Same thing as I use on concrete. RustBullet paint.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Sheet linoleum. No/few seems, dust proof, easy to sweep, water resistant. Get the padded kind to be easier on the feet.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks guys for the additional suggestions. I have some things to go on. All good info. Thanks.

I got the room primed today, what a pain. I used a roller with a long handle. : (

I think I will rent a sprayer when I go to paint it in a couple days.


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a plywood floor in the shop; coated with 1 coat of water based poly.
Positives
- easy to sweep
- easy to knock glue, etc off
- good water protection
- bit of reflectivity brightens the room
Negative
- can be a bit slippery with dust on it. Had to put no-slip tape around a few of the machines.

Overall happy with it.


----------



## Quadrophenia (Jan 21, 2020)

Stall mats are a thick {3/4 inch I think) heavy rubber material that will pretty much last forever. They are a pain to handle because they are heavy and flop around worse than a mattress.  Spent many hours standing on them in a milking parlor growing up and they are a vast improvement over concrete. That all being said, they're not the nicest looking thing and I'm not sure how easy rolling heavier machines over them would be if you do much of that. They are not cheap, but they are once and done.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I still like my concrete. I do have mats in front of the lathe. For you, I also would go with the Varathane, but oil based because I like the color. It wears like iron. I refinished our hardwood 30 years ago, and hardly a scratch. Three coats, applied with a painting pad.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Stable mats do happen to be black. Bummer. Really cheap and great for your home gym. Of course, cracks that will fill with dust and dirt.

I used this stuff. I am sure it would hold up on plywood just as well. https://www.rustbullet.com/rust-bullet-concrete/

Any of the "slick" paints you can toss a few handfuls of sand over.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a combination of three types of floor covering:

Left in images = 1/4in hard rubber mat. from TSC (Tractor Supply Co)

Right = Race Deck squares, orange/black good to work on but very expensive $$$

Far/upper around workbench = 3/4in horse stall mats from TSC










As far as usefulness, the horse stall pads make it hard to move rolling mobile bases, where the other two pad types are harder and much more friendly to rolling machinery. And since your floor is plywood over pier/beam, it is already going to be much more comfortable than concrete. Just a thought…


----------

